# 26" or 29er



## spennie (14 Feb 2014)

I'm interested in getting a mountain bike again, after a number of years not having one, but can't decide what wheel size to get? my budget Is around £600, I'm looking at the canyon Yellowstone, but cant decide if its wise to go for a 29er or stay with a 26" like I used to ride, I will just be riding on local trials, around north Norfolk, I've read all the pros and cons for and against 29er, and one article saying unless your spending over £800, don't buy a 29er. Can anyone offer me some sound advise, please.


----------



## mcshroom (14 Feb 2014)

For most people it won't make much difference really. If you are shorter then the extra space required for the larger wheels can affect other parts of the geometry, so you might be better on 26" wheels. Obviously if you are very tall then this may work the other way round.

I made the decision to go for a 26" hardtail last autumn (I'm 1.77m so pretty average height) simply because you seemed to get a better spec for your money as they were less fashionable than the new 29ers, but if the spec was the same I'd personally pic the bike which fitted me best and felt the best when riding.


----------



## User482 (14 Feb 2014)

I was lent a very nice Scott Spark 29er last year, when my Giant Anthem 26er was in for repair. I have to say I was distinctly underwhelmed - it seemed to have a bit more traction on loose climbs, but felt a bit lifeless and ponderous on everything else. It tracked beautifully on a rocky downhill, but I suspect that was more to do with a thru-axle fork (my Giant is QR).

As mcshroom suggests, try and get a test ride, and buy what you like best.


----------



## Crackle (14 Feb 2014)

The decision is nearly made for you by most manufacturers as they've dropped 26 into the yoof and downhill market, 650b and 29 taking most of the product line now. Quite a few smaller size 29ers are actually 650b bikes, so look carefully at the geometry spec.

Like any bike, not all are equal and as ever I recommend you try and ride them and then buy the one you fancy as that'll be the one you're happy riding.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (14 Feb 2014)

I selected a 29r as it rolls over everything and is forgiving, you have to pick lines more carefully on a 26.
My 29r is well over 800 quid though


----------



## spennie (14 Feb 2014)

2929945 said:


> How tall are you?


 I'm 6ft 2, but I do like small compact frames.


----------



## Mark Grant (14 Feb 2014)

The Voodoo Bizango from Halfords gets good reviews. MBR bike of the year, and in budget at £ 599.99 Join British Cycling and get 10% off.


----------



## Crackle (14 Feb 2014)

2930244 said:


> Big enough then. As mcshroom says the geometry can be too much of a comprise for shorter people.


Not so true anymore, once it was but they've largely sorted it out with better fork rake, shorter head tubes and curved down and seat tubes. Riders down to 5" 2ish are OK on small 29ers (depends on manufacturer to some extent) and as I said upstream, anyone smaller ends up on a 650b.

The other advice I'd give to the op is get thee to a trail centre and hire one. Trail centres often have good 2nd hand bargains and have a surprisingly quick stock turnover so can offer good prices.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (14 Feb 2014)

I can't speak for the past but I most certainly agree with @Crackle I'm a short arse and ride kids bikes (size 52 road)
I have no issues on a 29r and ride a medium.


----------



## Crackle (14 Feb 2014)

User13710 said:


> ScotiaLass seems to have had this problem: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/advice-re-new-bike.149681/


Handling wise, geometry is sorted but the standover height might be an issue due to the steep rise of the top tube. If you can't lean the bike slightly as you come off or if you come off to far forward smaller riders may well tangle with the top tube, not something which the OP need worry about. This is why I mentioned the curved top tube which some manufacturers use.

There's a nice article here comparing a 26 and 29er built for a smaller rider which shows how the frame geometry differs

http://www.kinesisbikes.co.uk/small-in-a-big-way-2/


----------



## Shadowfax (19 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2930269, member: 45"]Aren't 26"ers more manoeuvrable?[/quote]
Only if they have a shorter wheel base which will not always be the case. A smaller frame size will usually give you a shorter wheel base. Worth remembering when making your purchase.


----------



## ScotiaLass (19 Feb 2014)

User13710 said:


> ScotiaLass seems to have had this problem: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/advice-re-new-bike.149681/


I now have a lovely fit Specialized 29er. I had to get a ladies specific one (instead of unisex) and got a 17" frame and I'm 5' 7''.

I have only ridden it 4 miles but am quite impressed with it so far.
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-bike-ride-home-report.150190/#post-2938386


----------



## 3narf (28 Feb 2014)

I have an inate prejudice against 29ers. Remember the old saying 'if it's right, it will look right (Often misquoted as 'if it looks right, it is right)?'

To me, 29ers just don't look right.

















Plus I have a 29inch inside leg.


----------

